# Keyed Wristbands [2015]



## TravlinDuo (Jun 15, 2015)

New villa entry option for owners.... Wristbands with proximity chip that can be coded and used instead of proximity cards ($10 each). We were told they could be used/coded at other MVCI resorts that have proximity systems. 

Also learned the GM is leaving and returning stateside.


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 15, 2015)

The wristbands have been there for 6 months or so. Few opted for them on my last trip. Panna, the GM, is not from the US and his last assignment was in Egypt at the Cairo Marriott. Is he the one that's leaving?


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jun 15, 2015)

Hadn't seen any previous post about the wristbands. We like them and they allow us to see who the Marriott owners are, although non owners could purchase for convenience.

We were told he is going back to states to rejoin his wife & children who didn't relocate to St Thomas.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 15, 2015)

TravlinDuo said:


> Hadn't seen any previous post about the wristbands. We like them and they allow us to see who the owners are.



I agree, they are a very convenient feature...no more "do I have my room key on me" worries when leaving the villa.  

That said, I am not sure how one's wearing a wristband correlates to ownership.  I am not an owner at FC, but we did pop for the wristbands for convenience sake on our recent trip there.  Another nice gesture was that a portion of the $10 per wristband proceeds is donated to a boys and girls club charity on the Island.  I thought that was a nice touch.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2015)

The problem is that each resort HOA is in charge of buying and having installed villa access keys/readers/cards. So it is possible that a system installed at Frenchman's Cove might not physically be able to be programmed by the equipment they use to program the key cards at Ocean Pointe. I like the concept, but we need to make sure the equipment is uniform and the bands can be programmed at any resort that uses RFID. It is possible you could take the band to another resort and they would have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 15, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that each resort HOA is in charge of buying and having installed villa access keys/readers/cards. So it is possible that a system installed at Frenchman's Cove might not physically be able to be programmed by the equipment they use to program the key cards at Ocean Pointe. I like the concept, but we need to make sure the equipment is uniform and the bands can be programmed at any resort that uses RFID. It is possible you could take the band to another resort and they would have no idea what to do with it.



Good point.  One would assume the HOA's making such a proximity keycard system upgrade would be getting some advice from MVC as to systems that talk nice to each other, so there would be uniformity across the MVC collection.  

According to THIS post, at least we know they also work at Oceana Palms.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 16, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Good point.  One would assume the HOA's making such a proximity keycard system upgrade would be getting some advice from MVC as to systems that talk nice to each other, so there would be uniformity across the MVC collection.
> 
> According to THIS post, at least we know they also work at Oceana Palms.


You would assume?
I suspect that would be a highly optimistic assumption as MVC seem to have a lack of uniformity across their operation, be that processes, systems, offerings... especially between US, Europe, Asia.


----------



## Janette (Jun 16, 2015)

Sure hope Panna isn't leaving. The bracelets are so convenient. We used them at Oceana Palms also. Sure beats keeping up with key card.


----------



## 714 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Love the Key Bracelets*



Janette said:


> Sure hope Panna isn't leaving. The bracelets are so convenient. We used them at Oceana Palms also. Sure beats keeping up with key card.


We were also able to use the Key Bracelets at Oceana Palms but not at Lakeshore Reserve or Surfwatch.   As Janette mentioned, sure beats tracking the key card.
As for Panna, we sure hope that he is not leaving, he is very personable and he is also very visible and approachable and has made so many great improvements to the Cove.


----------



## TravlinDuo (Jun 17, 2015)

*MFC GM promoted*

Panna has been promoted to manage MVCI's largest property - Grand Vista.  New GM has been hired but none of the employees at today's owners meeting knew his name or where he was being transferred from.

Resort continues to upgrade and make improvements.  We are happy MFC owners; just wish Marriott would have allocated a higher point value to this location.


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the info TravlinDuo. I'm happy he got his promotion but I'm really sorry to see him leave MFC. The next GM will be the 4th since 2007. I'm used to Ocean Pointe where the GM has remained the same since I bought there in 2002.


----------



## 714 (Jun 18, 2015)

We were also told by a long time employee/friend at the Cove that Panna's last day is tomorrow and he will be managing Grande Vista in Orlando just as mentioned.   Spoke to Panna yesterday and he had wonderful things to say about the Cove.   The new GM will be coming within the next week and hopefully, he or she will continue with the wonderful work that Panna has done.


----------



## chuck1955 (Jun 19, 2015)

How long was Panna there?  I don't remember seeing him when we were there in November; in fact I thought there was an lady who was an acting GM.  Regardless whoever it was, they were not at the owner's social.

I always thought the previous GM was really good - can't remember his name but I think he left 2012-2013 after being there several years.

Chuck


----------



## bazzap (Jun 19, 2015)

Pieter Knot was the GM when we last stayed at Frenchmans Cove.
He had previously been GM at St Kitts Beach Club where we first met him.
We missed him when he left there as he was both very friendly and effective as GM.


----------



## jimf41 (Jun 19, 2015)

Prior to Panna it was Roland Georges and Pieter Knot. Both were excellent IMO as was Panna. Roland and Pieter both left the Marriott system.


----------



## bazzap (Jun 19, 2015)

jimf41 said:


> Prior to Panna it was Roland Georges and Pieter Knot. Both were excellent IMO as was Panna. Roland and Pieter both left the Marriott system.


You sparked my interest to find out where Pieter Knot moved to.
He is now Resort Manager at Wyndham Ocean Ridge!
And Panna already shows on LinkedIn as GM Grande Vista.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 13, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that each resort HOA is in charge of buying and having installed villa access keys/readers/cards. So it is possible that a system installed at Frenchman's Cove might not physically be able to be programmed by the equipment they use to program the key cards at Ocean Pointe. I like the concept, but we need to make sure the equipment is uniform and the bands can be programmed at any resort that uses RFID. It is possible you could take the band to another resort and they would have no idea what to do with it.



So far so good.  I just checked in to Ocean Pointe and my MFC wristband proximity "key" works like a charm.  So we know the ones at MFC also work at Oceana Palms and Ocean Pointe.  So far so good regarding the coordination of the wristbands working at multiple resorts.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 5, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> So far so good.  I just checked in to Ocean Pointe and my MFC wristband proximity "key" works like a charm.  So we know the ones at MFC also work at Oceana Palms and Ocean Pointe.  So far so good regarding the coordination of the wristbands working at multiple resorts.



A perfect 4 for 4 now.  We checked into Custom House today for the holiday weekend and my  good-ole-MFC wristband keys worked like a charm here too.  So we know that they work at MFC, Oceana Palms, Ocean Pointe and Custom House.  Kudos to MVC for making sure the resorts get proximity key technology that all speak the same language.

It was sort of funny at Custom House as when I asked if they could activate our wristbands for our keys....both front desk ladies were so excited as they had just learned about their ability to do this and nobody had asked to try it yet, so they called the manager and they were all hovering around the key coding machine and as she swiped each one and the green light on the machine went on, it was like they were all watching fireworks....ohhhh...ahhhh.  Too funny.  They even called the room about 5 minutes after we left the front desk to see if it worked.


----------



## jimf41 (Sep 6, 2015)

I guess I'm going to have to try these things on my next trip. I really don't like the idea of wearing a wristband around all day but it does sound convenient.


----------



## NYFLTRAVELER (Sep 6, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> A perfect 4 for 4 now.  We checked into Custom House today for the holiday weekend and my  good-ole-MFC wristband keys worked like a charm here too.  So we know that they work at MFC, Oceana Palms, Ocean Pointe and Custom House.  Kudos to MVC for making sure the resorts get proximity key technology that all speak the same language.



Now we know why they are increasing the maintenance fees to $0.50 per point.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 6, 2015)

I have not seen the bands....but are they waterproof? Snorkel proof?


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 7, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> I have not seen the bands....but are they waterproof? Snorkel proof?



Yes....they are waterproof and snorkel proof.

Here is a pic of what the ones at MFC look like.  Each MVC that has them seems to have customized their own, with a different color, logo, etc.  Each resort I have seen them available at charges $10 per band, with a portion of that going to a local charity, but the fact that you can use them at other resorts, certainly helps to defray the small upfront costs.

And at MFC at least....they had adult size and child size available.


----------



## GrayFal (Sep 8, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Yes....they are waterproof and snorkel proof.
> 
> Here is a pic of what the ones at MFC look like.  Each MVC that has them seems to have customized their own, with a different color, logo, etc.  Each resort I have seen them available at charges $10 per band, with a portion of that going to a local charity, but the fact that you can use them at other resorts, certainly helps to defray the small upfront costs.
> 
> And at MFC at least....they had adult size and child size available.



Thanks, I was there two weeks ago for a few days and did not notice anyone wearing these but I also was not thinking about it or looking for it. They certainly seem unobtrusive and as long as I can take them off at night, it would not bother me to wear one.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 25, 2015)

from the marriottvacationclub.com Newsroom today:



> *Marriott Vacation Club Partners With Children’s Miracle Network Hospitals to Offer the First Wristband Room Key to Support Charity*
> 
> [Salt Lake City, Utah](Sept. 24, 2015) — Owners and guests of Marriott Vacation Club will no longer need to scramble to find their room key. They now have the option of wearing it around their wrist – while supporting local children’s hospitals – at more than 30 participating resorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## bazzap (Sep 25, 2015)

This is a great initiative.
As you confirm, the release refers to availability "at more than 30 participating resorts."
Unfortunately, it does not seem to specify which ones, which is rather silly.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 25, 2015)

bazzap said:


> This is a great initiative.
> As you confirm, the release refers to availability "at more than 30 participating resorts."
> Unfortunately, it does not seem to specify which ones, which is rather silly.



I'm wondering if the ones who are doing it will notify their owners in some other way.  Barony Beach put a thing on their Facebook page; I haven't checked email yet so don't know if any sent notices that way.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 25, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I'm wondering if the ones who are doing it will notify their owners in some other way.  Barony Beach put a thing on their Facebook page; I haven't checked email yet so don't know if any sent notices that way.



I just received my pre-arrival email from Grande Ocean last night and it was marketed very prominently on the page where you fill out your preferences, and also included a link with a rollout video introduction.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 25, 2015)

And I Have just seen this, posted on Facebook, announcing the introduction of the band at one of our resorts Grand Chateau
https://www.facebook.com/MarriottsGrandChateau/posts/1063972566976272:0


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 25, 2015)

bazzap said:


> And I Have just seen this, posted on Facebook, announcing the introduction of the band at one of our resorts Grand Chateau
> https://www.facebook.com/MarriottsGrandChateau/posts/1063972566976272:0



Unlike the reusable rubber wristbands, these give the appearance that they are single use bands that you cut off and discard after your stay.  That said, I just checked the propaganda on the Grande Ocean pre-arrival page and it does say they can be reprogrammed at over 30 MVC resorts, so perhaps they just look like single use and are actually reusable.

Here is the video link provided in the pre-arrival marketing.  https://vimeo.com/123104256


----------



## MikeB2620 (Sep 25, 2015)

Maui Ocean Club posted today on Facebook that they now offer the wristbands too.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 25, 2015)

Fasttr said:


> Unlike the reusable rubber wristbands, these give the appearance that they are single use bands that you cut off and discard after your stay.  That said, I just checked the propaganda on the Grande Ocean pre-arrival page and it does say they can be reprogrammed at over 30 MVC resorts, so perhaps they just look like single use and are actually reusable.
> 
> Here is the video link provided in the pre-arrival marketing.  https://vimeo.com/123104256


Looks like they just used hospital bands for the promo. Those don't look like RFID bands.


----------



## 714 (Sep 26, 2015)

*New Wrist Band Keys*

We purchased the MVCI Wristband Keys approx. 2 weeks ago at Oceana Palms, the first day that they became available and yes, they are able to be programmed for most  MVCI properties. They are also adjustable to fit all wrist sizes. Prior to this we had the other type of programmable wrist keys that we had purchased at Frenchman's Cove last year.   They work great!!


----------



## GreenTea (Sep 26, 2015)

I see they are available at Grande Ocean.  I think its kind of weird.  I definitely would have put them on my kids when they were little but to me its kind of like lanyards on a cruise ship......I am a grown up; I can keep up with a key card.


----------



## disneymom1 (Sep 26, 2015)

714 said:


> We purchased the MVCI Wristband Keys approx. 2 weeks ago at Oceana Palms, the first day that they became available and yes, they are able to be programmed for most  MVCI properties. They are also adjustable to fit all wrist sizes. Prior to this we had the other type of programmable wrist keys that we had purchased at Frenchman's Cove last year.   They work great!!



Any chance you could post a photo of the bands?  Do they really look like a yellow patient hospital ID in the photo??  I hope they look more like regular bands.  Kudos to MVC for raising funds for a worthy charity.    Is there a list somewhere of properties that are participating?

Thanks!


----------



## dneveu (Sep 26, 2015)

Link to listings of resorts using wristbands 

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...rst-Wristband-Room-Key-to-Support-Charity.pdf


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Sep 26, 2015)

We received information on the new wristbands yesterday from MOW, where we'll be the middle of October. This is a great idea and for an excellent cause! Good to know we'll be able to use them on our travels in Jan. and Feb. as well.


----------



## bazzap (Sep 26, 2015)

dneveu said:


> Link to listings of resorts using wristbands
> 
> http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...rst-Wristband-Room-Key-to-Support-Charity.pdf


Thank you for this link, it helps to see the resorts where the Wristbands will be operational.
It is just a shame that only one of the five resorts we own at is included.
Surprise, surprise all our non US resorts are excluded.


----------



## Janette (Sep 26, 2015)

It is nice to put it on at the beginning of your stay and never worry about forgetting or losing your key. We have used them at FC and Oceana Palms. I'm happy to know the other resorts are coming on board.


----------



## Fasttr (Sep 26, 2015)

GreenTea said:


> I see they are available at Grande Ocean.  I think its kind of weird.  I definitely would have put them on my kids when they were little but to me its kind of like lanyards on a cruise ship......I am a grown up; I can keep up with a key card.



I see it as just way more convenient than the key card.  Many of the resorts require putting your key on the little black circle to activate the elevators (for safety and security) and the wristband is just always handy, even with your arms full of stuff heading to the pool or back, makes that elevator swipe very easy, same with getting into your room.  No need to fumble around in your wallet or bag to find the key....its always right there.


----------



## disneymom1 (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks for posting!  Only 1 Orlando resort - Harbour Lake.  Was looking forward to possibly getting one at Lakeshore reserve next month.  Oh, well.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Sep 27, 2015)

We just used them at Aruba Ocean Club. Very convenient.


----------



## MikeB2620 (Oct 20, 2015)

This is one I got at the Maui Ocean Club. Logo and all. They also have a yellow one with the Children's Miracle Network logo on it.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 20, 2015)

MikeB2620 said:


> This is one I got at the Maui Ocean Club. Logo and all. They also have a yellow one with the Children's Miracle Network logo on it. View attachment 2309



That's what my MFC one looks like...different color and logo, but the same design.  When I checked into Grande Ocean this week, I got my MFC bands juiced up for our door here...worked like a charm.  

They had the Yellow CMN hospital bracelet style available....and the GO front desk folks were saying how partnering with CMN on the bands was a great idea, but its not going over too well because the yellow hospital bracelet style bands are just not what folks want on their wrists all week.  They felt if they would have just went with the resort customized bands like your MOC and the MFC bands, and donated the proceeds to CMN, it could have been a great promotion, but they indicated the hospital bands are not a hot item.  

The guy that checked me in even said they had one guest the prior week return hers after wearing it for a day because it was so ugly.  Like he said, it has to look pretty bad for somebody to return it and ask for a refund of their charitable donation.  Sounds like perhaps it was a good idea that was not well executed in band design.  Too bad really, as the wristband keys is a great idea, as is the partnering with CMN.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Oct 20, 2015)

We are here at MOW and love the new wristbands! $10 each or 2/$15. Thought they would bother me, but don't even notice it. It is tricky getting into the parking garage because you have to have it flat up against the magnet on the gate entrance, while on your wrist. I had to open my car door to reach over and make it work.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 20, 2015)

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> It is tricky getting into the parking garage because you have to have it flat up against the magnet on the gate entrance, while on your wrist. I had to open my car door to reach over and make it work.



Agreed.  When I was at Ocean Pointe, who also has the keyed gates, I had them also make me a regular room card that I just kept in the car for use at the gate.  Was much easier using that than the wristband for the gate.


----------



## TRAVELING FOOL (Oct 23, 2015)

I thought it was interesting that there was no mention of the key bracelets at checki in . We had to ask for them.


----------



## MikeB2620 (Oct 26, 2015)

TRAVELING FOOL said:


> I thought it was interesting that there was no mention of the key bracelets at checki in . We had to ask for them.



Same with Maui. I had to ask for bracelets.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 26, 2015)

I did not see one person wearing them at NCV last week


----------



## Jandk2011 (Oct 27, 2015)

We had to ask for them to at Beachplace in Ft. Lauderdale. My husband and I both got them and my parents opted not to. My husband and I snickered to each other every time one of my parents asked,"Do you have a key? Is that my key?" It was so convenient to just have my key on my wrist!

We both had several workers thank us for our donations to the Miracle Network too.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 15, 2015)

We also had to ask at Shadow Ridge. They are very convenient as you need key to get into the pool and its always handy on your wrist. 

Here's a picture:


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 15, 2015)

davidvel said:


> We also had to ask at Shadow Ridge. They are very convenient as you need key to get into the pool and its always handy on your wrist.



That looks like the perfect hybrid....same design as the original ones, but with the CMN logo.....seems like that design would be a winner.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 16, 2015)

haven't noticed anyone wearing them today at MFC...and the regular free key card is waterproof (tested that today).

used the $10 to buy a drink at the bar instead! =)


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 16, 2015)

I am still not sure if I would use the wrist bands. I like that I can put the key card in my wallet or pocket pretty easy. I rarely wear a watch, so I am not big on wearing something on my wrist. I can understand the convenience, but reaching in my pocket for the key card isn't that much more trouble. Guess we will see the next time we stay at Ocean Pointe.


----------



## disneymom1 (Feb 7, 2016)

Any updates on the CMN room key bracelets?  Are the resorts still offering them?


----------



## turkel (Feb 7, 2016)

MikeB2620 said:


> Same with Maui. I had to ask for bracelets.



Interesting, we stayed the week after you and were offered the bands. We bought 2. I hate wearing paper resort bands at the pool. Was told theses ID bands would mean no paper bands daily for me. That's what sold me. Ended up loving not having to search for the room keys.

Have a trip to Ocean Point in April and Surf Club in July definitely will bring to both.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 7, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am still not sure if I would use the wrist bands. I like that I can put the key card in my wallet or pocket pretty easy. I rarely wear a watch, so I am not big on wearing something on my wrist. I can understand the convenience, but reaching in my pocket for the key card isn't that much more trouble. Guess we will see the next time we stay at Ocean Pointe.



When we were at MOC on Maui for 2-weeks in December, I opted for the wrist bands at check-in and purchased 3 wristbands for $20.  I'm sure glad that we did.  No fumbling with the plastic door cards/keys, while trying to get into the room with/without my hands full.  No forgetting the key. No problems with demagnification and the card no longer working.  No problems with what to do with the key when I go to the spa, pool, snorkeling, and scuba diving: all of which we did with the wrist keys.  I just hope that all of the other Marriott TS's and hotels convert their door locks to use the reusable/rekeyable wristbands. 


As noted on the following Marriott website:

https://www.marriottvacationclub.co...t-Wristband-Room-Key-to-Support-Charity.shtml

"Owners and guests will receive a Miracle Band Key with a $10 donation (or two Miracle Band Keys with a $15 donation) to Children’s Miracle Network Hospitals. All donations go to the local Children’s Miracle Network Hospital to help sick and injured kids in that community."


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 7, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am still not sure if I would use the wrist bands. I like that I can put the key card in my wallet or pocket pretty easy. I rarely wear a watch, so I am not big on wearing something on my wrist. I can understand the convenience, but reaching in my pocket for the key card isn't that much more trouble. Guess we will see the next time we stay at Ocean Pointe.



I am actually now considering getting the bands for our next stay. We have a stay at Royal Palms followed by Ocean Pointe and then back to Imperial Palms. Not sure if the Palms properties have the bands yet or not?


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 7, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I am actually now considering getting the bands for our next stay. We have a stay at Royal Palms followed by Ocean Pointe and then back to Imperial Palms. Not sure if the Palms properties have the bands yet or not?


I forgot to mention that it's also convenient for all areas at the TS that require a guest key, such as the activities center, getting to/from the beach like at Ko'Olina, and getting back into a building that's locked after hours. It's also convenient for entering the parking garage: I no longer had to pull my wallet out to get the room key.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 7, 2016)

We bought two when we checked in to MFC. I hate the thing. First I felt like I was in an all-inclusive. Second, the ones they sell here are not adjustable and one size definitely does not fit all. It was very tight on my wrist. Third, the sensor is on the door lock and it's inconvenient twisting your wrist to connect the band dead center in the the sensor mechanism because of the proximity of the sensor to the door jamb.

On the other hand my wife loves it. Go figure.


----------



## n777lt (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow, just saw this - we were at MOC in January and were never offered the wristbands, though I have a vague memory of seeing a small card on the front desk (which I assumed was just the usual request to add a donation to the bill).  

I'd jump at them in a heartbeat mostly because it solves what to do with my key when I go to the fitness center! (Right now I stick the card into my ipod armband, but it's a pain to wiggle it out again.)

Has anyone had experience getting them re-programmed at more than one resort? We're at DSV and CV in March, so we can try it out.


----------



## Fasttr (Feb 8, 2016)

n777lt said:


> Has anyone had experience getting them re-programmed at more than one resort? We're at DSV and CV in March, so we can try it out.



I got mine at MFC and have gotten them reprogrammed at Custom House, Ocean Pointe and Grande Ocean so far. Works like a charm.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 8, 2016)

jimf41 said:


> We bought two when we checked in to MFC. I hate the thing. First I felt like I was in an all-inclusive. Second, the ones they sell here are not adjustable and one size definitely does not fit all. It was very tight on my wrist. Third, the sensor is on the door lock and it's inconvenient twisting your wrist to connect the band dead center in the the sensor mechanism because of the proximity of the sensor to the door jamb.
> 
> On the other hand my wife loves it. Go figure.


A couple of points and observations.

1.  At any of the Marriott TS's that I've stayed at, you are required to wear a wristband, be it the traditional one that they supply at check-in or the optional RFID one, none of which are adjustable. At Ko'Olina, they walk around with wristbands and if you aren't wearing one they hand you one and make you put it on.  In Aruba, I was stopped because they thought I didn't have a wristband on, but at the time I had it on my ankle.

2. Just for reference for anybody concerned that the wristbands might be too tight. I'm 6' tall and weighted in at about 180 lbs at the time of our trip.  The wristband was a little loose around my wrist.  My wives son is over 6',  weighs about 250/260, wears size 36/38, and is very muscular: he had no problem with the wristband being too tight.

3. At times, it could be a pain trying to use the RFID band to enter the room or open the parking garage gate trying to angle your wrist so that the front of the RFID is parallel to the reader on the lock, especially if you let the RFID device rotate to the inside of your wrist, which is where I usually kept it on my left wrist along with my watch.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 8, 2016)

I guess this must be primarily a US thing? 
I have never come across a wristband at any of the resorts we own at or visit.
If it was very convenient to use without need for physical contortions then I might be interested, but otherwise I would prefer to stick with the card key.
Although, I think with the wristband I might feel rather like Number Six in The Prisoner (for those who might remember it) - my favourite TV show to watch, but not something I would want to participate in.


----------



## Janette (Feb 8, 2016)

We have used them for over a year and prefer them to keeping up with keys.


----------



## jimf41 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> A couple of points and observations.
> 
> 1.  At any of the Marriott TS's that I've stayed at, you are required to wear a wristband, be it the traditional one that they supply at check-in or the optional RFID one, none of which are adjustable. At Ko'Olina, they walk around with wristbands and if you aren't wearing one they hand you one and make you put it on.  In Aruba, I was stopped because they thought I didn't have a wristband on, but at the time I had it on my ankle.
> 
> ...



Different stokes for different folks. Somebody said that back in the 60's.


----------



## Luckybee (Feb 8, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> A couple of points and observations.
> 
> 1.  At any of the Marriott TS's that I've stayed at, you are required to wear a wristband, be it the traditional one that they supply at check-in or the optional RFID one, none of which are adjustable. At Ko'Olina, they walk around with wristbands and if you aren't wearing one they hand you one and make you put it on.  In Aruba, I was stopped because they thought I didn't have a wristband on, but at the time I had it on my ankle.
> 
> ...



Unless something has changed in the last few months the only place one needs a wristband in Aruba (which can be tied to one's beach bag is at the Surf club lazy river area/beach chair area. With great pleasure I can state that I am not aware of the all-inclusive wrist band concept plaguing the Ocean Club ( they did have the rfid bracelets for sale ) for those who chose to wear them. So for those who wish to remain wrist band free try the OC


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 8, 2016)

Luckybee said:


> Unless something has changed in the last few months the only place one needs a wristband in Aruba (which can be tied to one's beach bag is at the Surf club lazy river area/beach chair area. With great pleasure I can state that I am not aware of the all-inclusive wrist band concept plaguing the Ocean Club ( they did have the rfid bracelets for sale ) for those who chose to wear them. So for those who wish to remain wrist band free try the OC



Though at the Surf Club, are you not supposed to wear the wrist band, as opposed to fastening it to a beach bag? I recall security standing on the bridges of over the lazy river checking people for them and questioning when they didn't see them.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 8, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Though at the Surf Club, are you not supposed to wear the wrist band, as opposed to fastening it to a beach bag? I recall security standing on the bridges of over the lazy river checking people for them and questioning when they didn't see them.



I got nailed by security at the Surf Club in Aruba over by the adult pool, which is between the lazy river and the beach. But remember, I had the wristband on my ankle at the time.

I have no problems wearing the wristband and I wish they would enforce it at all of the resorts.  Not only to help keep the riff raff out of the pools and common grounds, but also for security purposes with the buildings.


----------



## Luckybee (Feb 9, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Though at the Surf Club, are you not supposed to wear the wrist band, as opposed to fastening it to a beach bag? I recall security standing on the bridges of over the lazy river checking people for them and questioning when they didn't see them.



All I know is that on the single occasion we stayed at the Surf I never wore mine ( I truly hate those things...imho they seriously cheapen a resort) and as long as I showed it to the guard I had no problems. 

We do have friends who own at both the OC where we are and at the SC and when they come over to visit at the beach they aren't usually wearing them ( but that could be to avoid getting thrown off of our beach...)


----------



## Luckybee (Feb 9, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> I got nailed by security at the Surf Club in Aruba over by the adult pool, which is between the lazy river and the beach. But remember, I had the wristband on my ankle at the time.
> 
> I have no problems wearing the wristband and I wish they would enforce it at all of the resorts.  Not only to help keep the riff raff out of the pools and common grounds, but also for security purposes with the buildings.



I guess it is perspective. If Marriott did that I think we'd become the "riff raff" !


----------



## davidvel (Feb 9, 2016)

Luckybee said:


> All I know is that on the single occasion we stayed at the Surf I never wore mine ( I truly hate those things...*imho they seriously cheapen a resort*) and as long as I showed it to the guard I had no problems.


The first time I ever saw the wristband keys was at Four Seasons Hualalai a few years back. They were on the cutting edge of cheap resorts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't mind them using wristbands, it makes the job easier for Security personnel.  At my two resorts we've been asked to keep them with us, not necessarily wear them, during the highest-demand periods.

The new keyed wristbands are a source of income for MVW's charity of choice, "Childrens Miracle Network Hospitals."  Over the years we've found many ways to participate onsite at the resorts - raffles, Activities, etc.

Over the last couple years they've been changing out the villa entries resort-by-resort to keyless.  I'd guess that the keyed wristbands will eventually be available at every resort that has keyless entries.  Is it possible, though, that regulations about charitable giving will restrict their use to only US resorts?  I don't know, just asking.


----------



## Luckybee (Feb 9, 2016)

davidvel said:


> The first time I ever saw the wristband keys was at Four Seasons Hualalai a few years back. They were on the cutting edge of cheap resorts.



That surprises me since we've now been there 4 times and never a wrist band in sight. Was this for the regular pools or for the snorkel pool/pond only ?


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 9, 2016)

I recall staying at Lakeshore Reserve one time and they walked around the pool and asked people if they had wrist bands. Those without were simply given one. If there was "riff raff" they got one too for a free return visit :hysterical:


----------



## davidvel (Feb 9, 2016)

Luckybee said:


> That surprises me since we've now been there 4 times and never a wrist band in sight. Was this for the regular pools or for the snorkel pool/pond only ?


It was just a wristband key ala the OP. 

Not the rubberband wristbands for access. Not necessary, as all of the staff knows you by name within a few hours.


----------



## disneymom1 (Jun 25, 2016)

*MVC RFID Wrist Bands (Children's Miracle Network Fundraiser)*

I found this website while surfing the web. It appears to be the website that sells the MVC resort specific RFID wristbands and has photos of each resort specific band.  (MVC has been using this as a fundraise for the CHildren's Miracle Network.)  

https://rfidhotel121513.worldsecuresystems.com/mvc-product-catalog/mvc-resort-specific-wristbands

Have most of the MVC Resorts been offering the resort specific wrist bands that are here in the photos?  The photo of the hospital band looks very unappealing.
Hoping when we check into Manor Club next week they offer the resort specific one.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 25, 2016)

I have the Frenchman's Cove one pictured at the link you posted, but got it before the CMN fundraiser started. That said, most resorts I have been to since, have had the tacky yellow hospital type band. They could however be switching things up because when I checked into Summit Watch a couple days ago, they had the type of band in your link, but it was black and said CMN rather than the resort logo. Perhaps a happy middle ground.

In any event, I had my MFC band programmed for my room and as always, it works like a champ.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 25, 2016)

Perhaps this is where the GMs go to order the bands for their properties? Minimum order of 100 bands with no pricing.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jun 25, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Perhaps this is where the GMs go to order the bands for their properties? Minimum order of 100 bands with no pricing.



I clicked order for a lot of 100. The price was $320 (rounded up for $319 and change).  That would put them at $3.20 each. I'd assume it would cost less if they ordered them in larger quantities.


----------



## MALC9990 (Jun 26, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> I found this website while surfing the web. It appears to be the website that sells the MVC resort specific RFID wristbands and has photos of each resort specific band.  (MVC has been using this as a fundraise for the CHildren's Miracle Network.)
> 
> https://rfidhotel121513.worldsecuresystems.com/mvc-product-catalog/mvc-resort-specific-wristbands
> 
> ...



I took a look at the site. I immediately saw a band for Club Son Antem. Well we are at Son Antem now and they do not use wrist bands. Standard RFID key cards are used. I would think that the key cards are much less expensive and also more likely to be returned at checkout.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2016)

MALC9990 said:


> I took a look at the site. I immediately saw a band for Club Son Antem. Well we are at Son Antem now and they do not use wrist bands. Standard RFID key cards are used. I would think that the key cards are much less expensive and also more likely to be returned at checkout.



The properties charge $10 per band, which goes to charity. They don't expect them to be returned at checkout.


----------



## Tommyhob (Jun 26, 2016)

would be great to be able to buy one of those for $3 or $5, whatever it is.  We have used the CMN hospital bands. They are super handy and we think it's a great idea, just don't like the hospital look.  Would much rather have something with a resort logo on it, even if it costs a few extra dollars.  

We recently stayed at Oceana Palms and Ocean Pointe.  The desk at each property said that they only had the yellow CMN hospital type ones, and that they no longer had their logo ones available.


----------



## disneymom1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Some of the resort bands look nice!  I would not mind the one with the Marriott Vacation Club Logo (perhaps another color other than white) since they can be reprogramed for other MVC resorts.  I can see them being useful, especially with middle/high school age kids. Even the band with The Children's Miracle Network would be ok.

Haven't seen the yellow hospital band in person, but I doubt I would buy it, fundraiser or not (I work in healthcare).


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> Some of the resort bands look nice!  I would not mind the one with the Marriott Vacation Club Logo (perhaps another color other than white) since they can be reprogramed for other MVC resorts.  I can see them being useful, especially with middle/high school age kids. Even the band with The Children's Miracle Network would be ok.
> 
> Haven't seen the yellow hospital band in person, but I doubt I would buy it, fundraiser or not (I work in healthcare).



I don't see a band with just the MVC logo on it. All of them seem to be resort specific.


----------



## disneymom1 (Jun 26, 2016)

On the left side click the "MVC brand standard."


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2016)

disneymom1 said:


> On the left side click the "MVC brand standard."



Thanks, I missed that. I see those can be ordered in quantities as small as 10. Not sure if they sell to consumers, perhaps we could put an order together for Tuggers. Not to circumvent the charity, but we could order a different color than white, then we would know who other Tuggers are around the pool?


----------



## bazzap (Jun 26, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks, I missed that. I see those can be ordered in quantities as small as 10. Not sure if they sell to consumers, perhaps we could put an order together for Tuggers. Not to circumvent the charity, but we could order a different color than white, then we would know who other Tuggers are around the pool?


I am not a huge fan of wrist bands.
However, the idea of a Tugger identifiable wrist band which operates across multiple resorts would get my support.


----------



## disneymom1 (Jun 26, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks, I missed that. I see those can be ordered in quantities as small as 10. Not sure if they sell to consumers, perhaps we could put an order together for Tuggers. Not to circumvent the charity, but we could order a different color than white, then we would know who other Tuggers are around the pool?



LOVE IT!  I'm in!  Sign me up for 4 :rofl:  Maybe we can have TUG inscribed on the back.


----------



## Tommyhob (Jun 26, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks, I missed that. I see those can be ordered in quantities as small as 10. Not sure if they sell to consumers, perhaps we could put an order together for Tuggers. Not to circumvent the charity, but we could order a different color than white, then we would know who other Tuggers are around the pool?



Love that idea!


----------



## lisa3635 (Jun 26, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Thanks, I missed that. I see those can be ordered in quantities as small as 10. Not sure if they sell to consumers, perhaps we could put an order together for Tuggers. Not to circumvent the charity, but we could order a different color than white, then we would know who other Tuggers are around the pool?



Sign us up for 5 if it comes together!


----------



## MPERL (Jun 26, 2016)

*TUG wristbands*

I would take 5 also.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 13, 2016)

*Wristband room keys*

Anyone else seen the wristband room keys that we bought and used at the Harbour Pointe last month. They are waterproof and supposedly can be programmed for us any any Marriott resorts. We thought these were super convenient and at $25 for 3 with proceeds going to charity I hope they become commonplace and can be programmed for any Marriott resort.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 13, 2016)

I believe several resorts are now making these available. Until a thread on TUG recently, I never realized they were re-programmable and had thrown them out after our stay. From now on I'll be keeping them instead. I found them particularly valuable when staying at Ocean Pointe and Oceana Palm as I could wear my room key rather than trying to keep track of a traditional room key, which would inevitably be lost at some point during the week.


----------



## Luvtoride (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes, we bought them at Marriott Harbour Club in Sea Pines during our visit 2 weeks ago and LOVED these!  They also had them at Barony where friends were staying.  
Yes, that's our understanding that they can be programmed for any Marriott with this technology (MVC and hotels) on future stays.  We just have to put them someplace safe and Remember to bring them with us.  What a great and simple improvement!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calcio (Sep 13, 2016)

We got them at Monarch and liked that they put the Monarch's butterfly logo on them.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 13, 2016)

I love when a new thread gets merged with an older one. Its like the Twilight Zone.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 13, 2016)

davidvel said:


> I love when a new thread gets merged with an older one. Its like the Twilight Zone.



The real Twilight Zone is when you read a new thread and KNOW ABSOLUTELY that you've read about it before but can't find the old thread.


----------



## jhac007 (Sep 13, 2016)

Luvtoride said:


> Yes, we bought them at Marriott Harbour Club in Sea Pines during our visit 2 weeks ago and LOVED these!  They also had them at Barony where friends were staying.
> Yes, that's our understanding that they can be programmed for any Marriott with this technology (MVC and hotels) on future stays.  We just have to put them someplace safe and Remember to bring them with us.  What a great and simple improvement!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I was at Barony two weeks ago, purchased a navy blue one, and was told they could only be re-programmed to work at the timeshares not hotels!

Jim


----------



## rpw (Sep 14, 2016)

*that's a downside....*



TRAVELING FOOL said:


> We are here at MOW and love the new wristbands! $10 each or 2/$15. Thought they would bother me, but don't even notice it. It is tricky getting into the parking garage because you have to have it flat up against the magnet on the gate entrance, while on your wrist. I had to open my car door to reach over and make it work.



I would normally keep something like that on my right wrist...  Probably couldn't make it to the parking garage keypad like that... then if I kept it on my left wrist it would be incredibly inconvenient for every other door...

I guess I could buy two and look like a terrible Wonder Woman impersonator!


----------



## Trudyt623 (Oct 22, 2016)

Does anyone know if these bands are offered at the Grand Chateau?  I apologize if this was already answered and I missed it.


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 22, 2016)

Trudyt623 said:


> Does anyone know if these bands are offered at the Grand Chateau?  I apologize if this was already answered and I missed it.



According to this list.... yes.

http://www.marriottvacationclub.com...rst-Wristband-Room-Key-to-Support-Charity.pdf


----------



## davidvel (Oct 22, 2016)

Trudyt623 said:


> Does anyone know if these bands are offered at the Grand Chateau?  I apologize if this was already answered and I missed it.


Was there this week and they were advertising the "hospital"-type ones on a sign. Not sure if they had the rubber "Livestong"-type ones available. We used those type from Shadow Ridge there.


----------



## dualrated2 (Oct 23, 2016)

Trudyt623 said:


> Does anyone know if these bands are offered at the Grand Chateau?  I apologize if this was already answered and I missed it.



Yes they do. The only ones they have are the hospital looking ones, or at least that is all they had in May when we were there.


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 23, 2016)

I do not think that we were offered this option  after our two (2) weeks stay at the Manor Club in early October of this year. I do not remember  to be honest my spouse check us in.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 23, 2016)

dualrated2 said:


> Yes they do. The only ones they have are the hospital looking ones, or at least that is all they had in May when we were there.



This is also what they were offering at Ocean Pointe in May.


----------



## Tom M (Oct 24, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> This is also what they were offering at Ocean Pointe in May.





Are they waterproof?   Can you wear them in the pool or ocean?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fasttr (Oct 24, 2016)

Tom M said:


> Are they waterproof?   Can you wear them in the pool or ocean?



Yes they can be worn in pool and ocean.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 14, 2017)

Here is the design of the wristbands that they sold us at Ko'Olina this week.


----------



## Fasttr (Dec 14, 2017)

^^^^ This actually makes a lot of sense because at certain resort areas (Hilton Head as example) they tell you to show your room key for the 10% discount at their plethora of listed restaurants in the area.  But when your room key is your Frenchman's Cove branded wristband (seen in post #22) with no mention of Marriott anywhere on it, you get a few odd looks from the wait staff when you make the request.  This style band would seem to take care of that issue when you use the same band at several resorts over its useful life.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Dec 15, 2017)

We first got ours at the Harbour Pointe in 2016 and used them since at the Monarch also in 2017. I'm glad to hear they are used at the MOC for us to use next July.  We think they're super convenient.


----------



## Trax58 (Dec 16, 2017)

We got ours in 2015 at the Grande Vista.  A great innovation!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 16, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that each resort HOA is in charge of buying and having installed villa access keys/readers/cards. So it is possible that a system installed at Frenchman's Cove might not physically be able to be programmed by the equipment they use to program the key cards at Ocean Pointe. I like the concept, but we need to make sure the equipment is uniform and the bands can be programmed at any resort that uses RFID. It is possible you could take the band to another resort and they would have no idea what to do with it.


I bought one in Maui a few years ago and tried to use it at the NCVs this year but it didn't work.  They tried to re-key it several times so now it may no longer work in Maui when we go back.  I believe that I was able to use it in Kauai with no problem but am not sure anymore.  I still have the band and the color is blue with the tail of a whale.  They may be better now and work at all resorts.

I also remember that I had to take it off to go through the parking entrance in Maui but everywhere else it worked OK.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 17, 2017)

I saw these brands at MOW three (3) weeks ago and they can in four (4) different colors. Maybe, I will purchase them on our next visit to the Manor Club in WMBG,VA.


----------



## jd2601 (Dec 17, 2017)

We have a collection of these and they work great.  I always ask for an additional key for the parking gate if the particular resort has parking gates.  It is fun to remember where the band came from since the resorts have there logo on them and takes me a while to decipher which resort the band came from.  I believe we have one from Lakeshore, Grande Ocean, Shadow Ridge, and Canyon Villas.

We have been fortunate when they do not work the resort we are staying in have just replaced with their version and this is how we accumulated a variety.  Everyone staying gets to pick their wristband for the week.   Works great in and out of the pool.


----------

